# ventilatore/ventola



## Jack Manatawa

Bonjour, j'aimerais demander combien de différence il y a entre ces deux composantes d'un réfrigérateur : soufflante / ventilateur. Je n'ai pas d'exemple précis, mais tout ce que je peux dire est que le domaine est celui des réfrigérateurs ou cellules de refroidissement professionnelles.
En italien il existe deux mots: "_ventilatore_" et "_ventola_"; j'ai fait une recherche et j'ai remarqué la présence de ces deux mots en français. Je ne sais pas bien s'ils correspondent.

Note de la modération : les posts initiaux ont été quelque peu modifiés après le déplacement du forum français seulement.


----------



## olivier68

En argot français (parisien ?), une "_soufflante_", c'est... une baffe/gifle ;-)
Je ne sais pas si le terme "technique" existe. Peut-être "_souffleuse_" ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> En argot français, une _soufflante_, c'est... une _baffe/gifle_.


Pour moi, c'est plutôt une _engueulade_ ; synonyme = _soufflon_ ; de _souffler dans les bronches = engueuler, tancer, réprimander..._
À ne pas confondre avec un _soufflet_ = une _gifle, baffe, torgnole, giroflée_...

Quant à la question technique posée par Jack, s'agit-il de _froid ventilé_ ?


----------



## Jack Manatawa

Cette objet peut créer soit de l'air chaud soit de l'air froid. ça peut être réglé dans les paramètres je crois.


----------



## Bezoard

La soufflante existe dans différentes industries. Généralement, on imagine un appareil plus imposant et compliqué qu'un simple ventilateur. Il s'agit généralement d'une véritable turbine.


> [*]Compresseur utilisé pour le soufflage de l'air nécessaire au fonctionnement d'un haut fourneau ou d'un convertisseur.
> [*]Dans un turboréacteur à double flux, premier étage du compresseur, assimilable à une hélice carénée dotée de nombreuses pales.


https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/soufflante/73616
Le ventilateur laisse plutôt imaginer un système de brassage d'air assez simple, à pales.


----------



## olivier68

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Pour moi, c'est plutôt une _engueulade_ ; synonyme = _soufflon_ ; de _souffler dans les bronches = engueuler, tancer, réprimander..._
> À ne pas confondre avec un _soufflet_ = une _gifle, baffe, torgnole, giroflée_...


Je maintiens au moins pour le dialecte "parisien" ;-)


----------



## OLN

J'emploie _soufflante _comme Piotr — et comme lui, je suis loin de Paris. 


> Soufflante, passer une soufflante à ; se prendre une soufflante_ n.f._Gronderie, réprimande ; gronder fortement ; se faire gronder
> Définition de : soufflante / Bob | ABC de la langue française


mais on s'égare...

On ne trouve que cette acception de _soufflante_ dans le TLF:


> _TECHNOL._ Compresseur utilisé pour le soufflage de l'air nécessaire au fonctionnement d'un haut fourneau ou d'un convertisseur. _Soufflante à gaz, à piston; soufflante d'aciérie, de haut fourneau._



Comme dit au n°7 par Bezoard, s_oufflante_ semble également correspondre ce qu'on appelle une "hélice soufflante"sur des sites commerciaux (je n'ose pas afficher les liens) :
- "Hélice soufflante de moteur ventilateur _[sic]_ pour armoire réfrigérée, chambre froide, climatisation et réfrigérateur"
-  "HELICE VENTILATEUR D.200 SOUFFLANTE"  dans la rubrique  "Froid>MOTEURS VENTILATEURS"
Je ne vois personnellement pas de différence avec un ventilateur, mais "hélice soufflante" est possiblement une mauvaise traduction.

Jack, peux-tu 
1) expliquer la différence entre "ventilatore" et "ventola", si l'un ou l'autre produit et non évacue l'air chaud ? 
2) puisque tu as fait une recherche, donner un exemple de texte et au mieux un lien où on emploie _ventilateur_ et_ soufflante_ ?


----------



## olivier68

Bon, alors, après enquête auprès de 2 Italiens...

Le terme le plus générique, semble être "ventola". C'est un dispositif de refroidissement/aération qui peut être électrique... ou pas.
Par exemple, on appelera "ventola" une VMC, ou encore les petites grilles d'aération que l'on pose (posait) sur une fenêtre, ou encore le radiateur de refroidissement d'un moteur (de voiture... ou de frigo).

Le "ventilatore" est intrinsèquement d'un autre ordre de grandeur (taille) et a priori électrifié. Un "gros" truc, quoi.

Un "ventilatore" semble pouvoir être appelé "ventola", mais la réciproque est fausse.
Donc, "ventola" : "petite chose" ; "ventilatore" : "c'est du lourd" !

Complément tardif et 3ème avis : le "ventilatore", c'est toute la structure. La/les "ventola", ce serait ses _pales_.


----------



## Jack Manatawa

@olivier68 Comment appeleriez-vous en français 
" un dispositif de refroidissement/aération qui peut être électrique... ou pas." ?


----------



## olivier68

"Un ventilateur" / "une ventilation"  / "un refroidisseur" / "un radiateur réfrigérant" / "un compresseur réfrigérant"... mais il peut y avoir des termes plus techniques/spécifiques que je ne connais pas.
A plus grande échelle : "une soufflerie". Le terme "soufflante" peut sans doute être utilisé, mais je n'en connais pas le contexte technique.


----------

